
Wipe-out  - vladocar
http://forabeautifulweb.com/blog/about/wipe-out/
======
danielnicollet
Good for Andy. Burnout happens but acknowledging it is half the battle. Going
"back to zero" is necessary when you run fast all day, every day. As a matter
of fact, companies should do this too sometimes...

Even Robert Redford says it (not exactly a computer hacker ;-):
<http://www.firstamendmentcenter.org/about.aspx?id=12440> "It was about: I was
tired. I was 40 years old. I had a decade of hard work that took me very often
away from my family, who mean a great deal to me. And I thought, "If you're
not wise —“ It, it’s important sometimes to stop at the height of things and
to re-, re-stock. Go back to zero. Take yourself back to zero. Sometimes you
have to do that yourself and constantly — to be able to rejuvenate and keep
going, you have to sometimes start all over again. And I felt it was the time
for that. I'd been very rewarded in the business, done a lot of films, had
just directed my first film, had had a tremendous reaction. I said, "You know,
this is probably a good time to stop and step away for a while and, and
reevaluate my life.”

